
The Machine Learning Algorithm with Capital A - fogus
http://gromgull.net/blog/2010/03/the-machine-learning-algorithm-with-capital-a/
======
thejash
The Normalised Compression Distance stuff was neat, I hadn't seen that before.
Thanks!

